# Virtual Sound??



## dark3lf1337 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello all.
I can connect remotely to my server at home (running 2003 r2) from school, and I want to watch movies that I have stored on my server at school using rdp. The problem is, the server doesn't have a sound card, but the computer I'm using at school does. However, it still won't let me watch movies because the computer at home needs a sound card (or at least think it has one). Is there anyway to resolve this, possibly by using something like virtual sound cable in vent? plz I really would like to figure this out, Thx in advance!


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Watching movies over RDP on 2k3 is pretty much impossible. They added a feature to Win7/2K8R2 that makes it much more feasible.

Nonetheless, as long as you have "Bring Sound to This Computer" selected in mstsc, you shouldn't have any problems. It creates a virtual sound device on the terminal server.


----------

